
Meetup Closes My Group but Keeps My Money - harrisreynolds
https://twitter.com/harrisreynolds/status/1171869119756587012
======
harrisreynolds
Why are practices like this ok? I would be appalled to know a business I had
anything to do with functioned in this way.

